# Hello from Greece



## kranidiotis (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello,

I was advised by Frederick Russ to introduce myself, so here I am!
My name is Yiannis Kranidiotis and I was born in Athens, Greece in 1974. I studied Physics and Optics.
My equipment is very simple. I use Gigastudio and libraries in Giga (mainly VSL) or AKAI format. As a sequencer I use Nuendo. Mastering is not my specialty so I am trying to master my final audio using several DirectX pluggings (like Waves or Isotope Ozone).
My favorite composers are Bernard Hermann, John Williams, Ennio Morricone, Zbigniew Preisner, James Newton Howard, Danny Elfman and more.

You can visit my home page and listen to my composition at http://www.kra.gr


Yiannis Kranidiotis 
------------------------------ 
http://www.kra.gr


----------



## TheoKrueger (Mar 30, 2005)

Geia sas Kyrie Kranidioth !

PATRIDA 

Welcome aboard and enjoy your stay . I'm from Greece as well, Kefalonia


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 30, 2005)

Welcome to VI. Great stuff you've written - looking forward to seeing you on the forums!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Mar 30, 2005)

Ey Yiannis,

Welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------



## realgoodmusic (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Yiannis,

Welcome to V.I. Control. It's absolutely awesome here...!

Miggedy Mike


----------



## cal_rimular (Mar 31, 2005)

*Great to meet you !*

Nice to meet you, I just joined myself - audio is my specialty.
Lets try to hookup if you need any help.

Bye for now.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi Yiannis

Welcome to V.I.
I liked the compo you posted! Nice website as well.


----------



## kranidiotis (Apr 2, 2005)

Thank you all!

Looks like a nice and friendly place here :D


----------



## kranidiotis (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi again,

I would like just to announce the launch of my new website at http://www.kra.gr

There are some additional information on music of the short films I am working on.

Thanks


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice website - did you write it yourself? Very clean coding and look. Good luck with it - looks cool.


----------



## kranidiotis (Apr 29, 2005)

Yes, I like web design and so I did it myself.


----------



## Edgen (May 6, 2005)

hey! ya, I was wondering about your site! very neat, clean and organized. I have to say I enjoyed your video 'remix' work too. Very cool stuff. Welcome to the forum!

/j


----------



## kranidiotis (May 7, 2005)

Thanks 
I visited also your site and I found "Kings and Kingdoms" project very interesting. Unfortunatelly, I could listen to your music ( the links were broken and the player didn't start). Have a look at it if you could fix it.


----------



## msayre (May 10, 2005)

Welcome! Good stuff on your site. Another Nuendo user, ain't it great?


----------



## Aaron Sapp (May 10, 2005)

Kran, is it legal to post movie clips like that? I think the only thing preventing me from showcasing something like that are the possible legalities.


----------



## kranidiotis (May 23, 2005)

Aaron: I have only used a small part of the movie and not for commercial use. I don't think that you will have any problem. These clips are in my site for 3 years and I haven't got any email. The production companies always take into consideration your purpose and most important if they have to loose any money.

msayre: Thanks. I agree that Nuendo is awesome!


----------



## Scott Cairns (May 31, 2005)

Yassou Yiannis, tee-karn-ese? 

Great music and website. Poli Kala!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 31, 2005)

Cool tracks and super website, Yannis!


----------



## kranidiotis (May 31, 2005)

Thank you all for your comments!

Edgen: I finally managed to listen to your music for your "Kings and Kingdoms" project. Well done! Together with the artwork makes an amazing atmosphere. I am looking forward to see it and hear it complete!

Scott Cairns: Ya sou Scot! I guess that you had vacations on a Greek island or you have Greek friends!

Ned Bouhalassa: Thanks for your comments and good luck to your movie!


----------

